# Equivalencia para TB2359HQ ?



## Manuel1858 (Dic 2, 2015)

Hola pues estoy reparando un radio cd de balupunkt el modelo es el London120 y resulta que tiene agujereado el circuito amplificador TB2359HQ, estoy cansado de buscar por internet el circuito amplificado o la equivalencia y no encuentro la forma ni la manera de dar con ello.
he encontrado otros como:
TB2926HQ
TB2929HQ
TB2623HO
ETC..... varios mas con otras numeraciones, pero no se cual podría ser equivalente. Alguien me podría ayudar, por favor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2015)

Manuel1858 dijo:


> Hola pues estoy reparando un radio cd de balupunkt el modelo es el London120 y resulta que tiene agujereado el circuito amplificador TB2359HQ, estoy cansado de buscar por internet el circuito amplificado o la equivalencia y no encuentro la forma ni la manera de dar con ello.
> he encontrado otros como:
> TB2926HQ
> TB2929HQ
> ...



Compara la distribución/conexión del las patas de tu IC con los datasheet´s


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2015)

Hola



Manuel1858 dijo:


> tiene agujereado el circuito amplificador TB2359HQ



*- Por comenzar ese integrado no existe*  o soy yo o mi buscador
- siempre hay un TDAxxxx que sale a cubrir de hecho todos son imitaciones de los TDA
- Ese estéreo es el numero uno en obsolescencia programada es mas si exploto mas que seguro no tiene arreglo.

Saludo y suerte


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 3, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso pensé yo, que faltaba un "A".
Buscando encontré el manual de servicio, de Philips  y lleva el TB2929HQ.
En una consulta del Foro amigo Yoreparo dan como equivalente varios TDA

https://www.google.es/search?q=tb29...hUKEwiCnYLrm8DJAhXFtxQKHZZkDVoQsAQIIg#imgrc=_

http://www.datasheet.hk/view_download.php?id=2040619&file=0521\tb2959hq_8048314.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 3, 2015)

En el esquema, efectivamente pone 2929, pero en la lista de componentes de la última página TB2959HQ que ese si existe para google. Sería posible que en la "explosión" se volase la parte superior del primer 9 y parezca un 3 a manuel1858 ?


----------



## Manuel1858 (Dic 3, 2015)

josemaX dijo:


> En el esquema, efectivamente pone 2929, pero en la lista de componentes de la última página TB2959HQ que ese si existe para google. Sería posible que en la "explosión" se volase la parte superior del primer 9 y parezca un 3 a manuel1858 ?



Correcto JosemaX, esta tarde he vuelto a mirarlo, con mucho mas detenimiento, GAFAS, LUPA Y MUCHISIMA Y POTENTE LUZ y efectivamente es el TB2959HQ, La explosión y fogonazo hizo que la parte superior del 9 no se viera bien y pareciera un 3. Asi que creo que solo me queda comprarlo y sustituirlo y ver si no ha reventado nada mas.

Porcierto los TDA de los que habláis, ¿son los equivalente? ¿son Mejores? ¿tienen las mismas funciones?. Saludos


----------



## josemaX (Dic 3, 2015)

En aliexpress lo venden. Pero te tardará casi un mes (y con las navidades por en medio...)


----------



## Manuel1858 (Dic 3, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso pensé yo, que faltaba un "A".
> Buscando encontré el manual de servicio, de Philips  y lleva el TB2929HQ.
> En una consulta del Foro amigo Yoreparo dan como equivalente varios TDA
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Pinchavalvulas por tu aportación, Manual de Servicio London120. Gracias.



josemaX dijo:


> En aliexpress lo venden. Pero te tardará casi un mes (y con las navidades por en medio...)



Si lo se soy comprador habitual de Aliexpres, si las fechas no son las mejores para hacer un pedido.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso pensé yo, que faltaba un "A".



Yo no dije eso. Yo dije que el numero estaba mal... Lo que acote que si no consigue el *TB2959HQ*  el señor *Thomson*  tiene millones de reemplazo. Solo era cuestión de que chequeara el integrado, seligrafia, diagrama. para saber cual era el código


----------



## Manuel1858 (Dic 6, 2015)

Manuel1858 dijo:


> Hola pues estoy reparando un radio cd de balupunkt el modelo es el London120 y resulta que tiene agujereado el circuito amplificador TB2359HQ, estoy cansado de buscar por internet el circuito amplificado o la equivalencia y no encuentro la forma ni la manera de dar con ello.
> he encontrado otros como:
> TB2926HQ
> TB2929HQ
> ...



AQUI ESTA LA PRUEBA.

Aquí se puede ver como ha reventado el TB2959HQ, hasta que no limpié, el fogonazo, no pude verlo con claridad.

Ya he pedido el integrado, tardará un poco pero bueno me llegan 2, baratos, y no tengo prisa. Cuando quite el integrado pondré foto y cuando ponga el nuevo también e informare del resultado final. Saludos.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Dic 11, 2015)

Manuel1858 dijo:


> Hola pues estoy reparando un radio cd de balupunkt el modelo es el London120 y resulta que tiene agujereado el circuito amplificador TB2359HQ, estoy cansado de buscar por internet el circuito amplificado o la equivalencia y no encuentro la forma ni la manera de dar con ello.
> he encontrado otros como:
> TB2926HQ
> TB2929HQ
> ...



Bueno, ya he quitado el integrado y he limpiado lo mejor que he podido los "pads" de soldadura, con pasta flux y solder wick (malla de desoldar), aun así. los agujeritos no han quedado limpios del todo , hay alguna manera más eficaz.
¿Me podéis dar o aportar alguna idea para limpiar estos agujeritos completamente? o tendrér que pasarle un taladro


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2015)

no se le hecha flux para limpiar las soldaduras  ahora te va a costar el doble 

Se hace con una pistola de calor o secador de pelo y un extractor de estaño.

Suerte


----------



## Manuel1858 (Dic 11, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> no se le hecha flux para limpiar las soldaduras  ahora te va a costar el doble
> 
> Se hace con una pistola de calor o secador de pelo y un extractor de estaño.
> 
> Suerte



Jolín, vi un video en YouTube y me pareció práctico, tampoco quedo tan mal ¿no?. Ahora lo fastidie       A Y U D AAAAAAA....................


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2015)

De ultima como decís mandale una mecha de taladro de 0.7mm,pero primero proba de sacarlo con el cautin y el extractor 

saludo


----------



## Manuel1858 (Dic 11, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> De ultima como decís mandale una mecha de taladro de 0.7mm,pero primero proba de sacarlo con el cautin y el extractor
> 
> saludo



OK. Lo intentare a ver que pasa, sino compro una broca de 0,7 y se la paso a mano.  gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2015)

Manuel1858 dijo:


> OK. Lo intentare a ver que pasa, sino compro una broca de 0,7 y se la paso a mano.  gracias por la ayuda.



El que puede complicarte un poco son los orificios de masa para eso es mejor mantenerla caliente con un secador de pelo para que te ayude a elevar la temperatura de trabajo


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 13, 2016)

Bueno, ya llegaron los integrados 2 uno solo no vendían, pongo fotos y vendo uno si alguien lo necesita 10€ envío incluido.
Hice los agujeritos en el integrado con le macho de 0,75 todo perfecto.
Impregne de pasta térmica el integrado.
Soldé el integrado, creo que quedo bien.
Pero, NO FUNCIONA,  , no enciende, si alguien me puede dar  una idea, la agradezco.

A Y U D A .......................................................................................A Y U D A


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 13, 2016)

Hola.

 veo una soldadura rara en la 5ta foto entre el pin 4 y 5 de la fila de pines superior. Esa soldadura parece que tiene unas bolitas de soldadura y puede que hagan corto entre esos pines.

No olvides limpiar muy bien con alcohol y un cepillo el área donde soldaste porque la pasta puede conducir y causar infinidad de funcionamientos raros 

Otro punto es: Por lo que leí en el hilo me imagino que los pediste por aliexpress... no es muy conveniente pedir integrados por ahí, y menos si el precio que te muestran es bastante inferior al precio de uno original.

Aliexpress y similares no son muy convenientes para pedir silicios de alta potencia y de altos precios, ya que puedes ser víctima de falsificación.

No soy pesimista ni nada, pero eso huele a que te enviaron componentes falsificados, descartando las soldaduras que hiciste, que se supone son buenas y limpiaste muy bien.... 

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 13, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> veo una soldadura rara en la 5ta foto entre el pin 4 y 5 de la fila de pines superior. Esa soldadura parece que tiene unas bolitas de soldadura y puede que hagan corto entre esos pines.
> 
> ...




OK. Limpiare y me asegurare de que no hay corto entre pines y que las soldaduras están bien. A ver que pasa.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2016)

Usa mas flux que estaño para esos pines. Que tengan un buen agarre. Después medí tensiones.

saludos


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 14, 2016)

He repasado las soldaduras y nada, no enciende , eso de comprobar tensiones, no se ni como empezar . Se me ocurre que tenga algún fusible de la placa ido , ¿como puedo identificar los fusibles de la placa, como son, hay alguna forma? o me los podeis identificar.


----------



## J2C (Ene 14, 2016)

.


 
Manuel1858



Manuel1858 dijo:


> ...... Hice los agujeritos en el integrado con le macho de 0,75 todo perfecto ......


 
Esto que has escrito en tu post *#17* significa que has pasado un macho ó mecha para terminar de limpiar bien los agujeros de las conexiones ????.



Si tu respuesta llegase a ser si, te diría que *posiblemente has cometido un error muy grande y grave* !!!!!!.

Ese tipo de plaqueta tiene los agujeros metalizados interconectando las distintas capas que forman el circuito.
Si solo son las dos capas externas podrías llegar a solucionarlo soldando las conexiones de tu integrado de ambos lados de la plaqueta de circuito impreso.

Por las fotos que muestras no te puedo asegurar que tenga mas capas de circuito empanadas dentro de dicha plaqueta.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 14, 2016)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pase una mecha de 0,75 mm. lo hice a mano, fue idea mía  y ratificada por un forero, no fue en todos los agujeros y en los que taladré apenas hice fuerza, la virutilla que saque aparentemente era estaño, muy poca.
Sinceramente no creo que sea eso , pero yo no entiendo lo que vosotros  .
En fin a ver si alguien me aporta más ayuda , si no lo tiro y arreglado .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 14, 2016)

Sip, fue mala idea limpiar los terminales con una broca...

Peeeero no descarto la posibilidad de que el IC sea falsificado....

En la foto 5 veo un IC raro de 8 pines, parece que está explotado. Por favor dime, ¿Qué es eso que tiene ese integrado? Se ve como una mancha blanca pero no se alcanza a distinguir qué es exactamente.

Esos aparatos parecen no traer fusibles en el PCB, a excepción de los que vienen en una especie de zócalo externo. Tendrás que ver en el datasheet del integrado cuáles son los pines de VCC y GND para medir la tensión sobre ellos. Debes alimentar el aparato y medir el voltaje en esos pines, deberán marcarte el voltaje de la fuente de poder que hayas usado. Si no hay voltaje deberás seguir las pistas de VCC y GND para asegurarse si no hay pistas cortadas.

Si sí hay voltaje, ahora ubica los pines de las salidas a los altavoces desde el IC, como es un amplificador BTL, mide el voltaje entre una salida y GND o VCC, en ambos casos debería darte la mitad del voltaje VCC de la fuente. O sea que si se alimenta a 12V en cualquier pin de salida debe marcarte 6V aproximadamente.

¿Notas algún calentamiendo indebido? Si el integrado tiene pin de Mute o Standby, ¿tienen los voltajes indicados para que encienda el integrado? También debes localizar los pines (si es que los tiene) desde el datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 14, 2016)

Es este al que te refieres Domo
 
,y lo que creo que es un regulador de voltaje o transistor  que no tiene muy buena pinta, también veo una resistencia smd 000 que hacen de fusible muchas veces, comprueba que tenga continuidad


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2016)

Hola a todos , tenemos dos variables en las manos : premera possibilidad ,! lo CI es un trucho Chino lo que NO dudo !, segunda possibilidad , ao tentar limpiar los agurejos con una mecha , estropiaste la mectalización que hay de modo interligar las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso   .
La condición ideal serias tentar obtener  lo diagrama esquemactico dese equipo y con auxilio de un multimetro setado para medir continuidad (beeper) chequear todas la conecciones dese CI .
Conecciones OK ! , entonses canbiar por otro CI de procedencia mas idonea ( por consequenzia mucho mas caro).
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 14, 2016)

Bueno, en la foto 5, no termino de ver la mancha blanca que dices en el IC de ocho pines, sin embargo en la foto 6 si veo una mancha blanca pegada al condensador, me estoy dando cuenta ahora , no se que es, pero creo que es pintura para fijar el componente, mañana lo mirare. 
También comprobare los voltajes y veré que pasa, gracias por tu creativa ayuda .
De todas formas seguiremos pensando.
Y el datashet pues lo buscare a ver que encuentro.
Gracias, ahora, ahora lo veo bien, mañana lo miro y te cuento por la tarde algo .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 14, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> Es este al que te refieres Domo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138923
> ,y lo que creo que es un regulador de voltaje o transistor  que no tiene muy buena pinta, también veo una resistencia smd 000 que hacen de fusible muchas veces, comprueba que tenga continuidad
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138922



Sip, ese IC, parece que dice "D2003" en la serigrafía 

Respecto a la resistencia "000", Por el grosor de la pista diría que no creo que pase mucha corriente, pero, nada como revisarla también 



			
				Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos , tenemos dos variables en las manos : premera possibilidad ,! lo CI es un trucho Chino lo que NO dudo !, segunda possibilidad , ao tentar limpiar los agurejos con una mecha , estropiaste la mectalización que hay de modo interligar las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso .
> La condición ideal serias tentar obtener lo diagrama esquemactico dese equipo y con auxilio de un multimetro setado para medir continuidad (beeper) chequear todas la conecciones dese CI .
> Conecciones OK ! , entonses canbiar por otro CI de procedencia mas idonea ( por consequenzia mucho mas caro).
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
> ...



Me voy por la primera "variable" (?), ese IC es más falso que una resistencia en corto. 

Y bueno, no recuerdo si ya lo mencionaron (o tal vez ya pregunté...) si este aparato ha dado señales de vida aún con el IC de audio muerto. ¿Es así o no hace absolutamente nada?

Saludos!


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 14, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Sip, ese IC, parece que dice "D2003" en la serigrafía
> 
> Respecto a la resistencia "000", Por el grosor de la pista diría que no creo que pase mucha corriente, pero, nada como revisarla también
> 
> ...



Si, antes de quitar el IC, el aparato, se encendía en Rojo parpadeante, hacia por encender pero no lo conseguía, ahora no hace nada.
Yo la sensación que tengo es que no le llega corriente, pero hasta mañana no lo comprobare.

[Este es el datasheet, del que habláis?.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 14, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Respecto a la resistencia "000", Por el grosor de la pista diría que no creo que pase mucha corriente, pero, nada como revisarla también
> 
> Saludos!



Pues parece que la por la resistencia smd 000 pasa toda la alimentación positiva del ic, según el datasheet,  lo que no se es si el voltaje entra o es una salida para alimentar otra cosa


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 14, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> Pues parece que la por la resistencia smd 000 pasa toda la alimentación positiva del ic, según el datasheet,  lo que no se es si el voltaje entra o es una salida para alimentar otra cosa



Posiblemente sea para alimentación exclusiva del IC de audio. Si ese es el caso entonces deberá medirse la tensión entre GND y la resistencia de 0 ohm del pin opuesto que va a la alimentación del IC.

Edit:

Estuve siguiendo las pistas de VCC del IC Amp y no llegan a dicha resistencia, sino que la pista de VCC pasa justo a un lado de la resistencia, es la pista más ancha de todas las pistas estañadas.



> Si, antes de quitar el IC, el aparato, se encendía en Rojo parpadeante, hacia por encender pero no lo conseguía, ahora no hace nada.
> Yo la sensación que tengo es que no le llega corriente, pero hasta mañana no lo comprobare.
> 
> [Este es el datasheet, del que habláis?.



Muy bien, esperaremos tu respuesta. 

Ese es el datasheet. Tendrás que medir tensión del pin 6 y 20, estos son de VCC. Deberás medir 12V o el voltaje de la fuente empleada.

En los pines 23, 21, 19, 17, 9, 7, 5 y 3 deberás medir la mitad de VCC respecto a GND (ejemplo: Pin 23 y GND= 6V) Reitero, el voltaje que debería marcarte en cada pin será la mitad del voltaje de alimentación.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 14, 2016)

Me engaño la vista y me equivoque de pista, la de la resistencia smd 000 no es la de la alimentación positiva del ic lo siento:cabezon:


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 15, 2016)

Bueno......,no se por donde empezar , enumerare y ya está: 

1º El IC "D2003" Parece que se haya quemado , aunque no hay agujero (he tocado con un alfiler) si parece como si hubiera un cráter muy, muy leve. He comprobado continuidad entre una patilla y el resto y dan continuidad todas excepto la que esta debajo del "cráter". Pienso que esta mal, ahora habría que descubrir la referencia .

2º La resistencia "000" he comprobado su continuidad y tiene continuidad, luego no esta cortada .

3º He medido las tensiones en los pines 6 y 20 VCC (con 12v.) utilizando de GND el disipador de temperatura y efectivamente dan 12V, los dos pines .

4º En los pines 23, 21, 19, 17, 9, 7, 5 y 3 he medido las tensiones a ver si daba 6V. (utilizando también de GND el disipador) y mi sorpresa es que dá, 0 V. es decir que no llega o no sale la corriente  .

5º La zona derecha del IC "D2003" se calienta, he intentado localizar, con el tacto, que es lo que se calienta pero no consigo localizarlo .

6º las manchas de los transitores o reguladores de corriente son el reflejo de los condesadores 

Ir contestando y opinando, todo el que quiera, pero por el orden establecido, para no liar mucho el tema.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 15, 2016)

> 1º El IC "D2003" Parece que se haya quemado , aunque no hay agujero (he tocado con un alfiler) si parece como si hubiera un cráter muy, muy leve. He comprobado continuidad entre una patilla y el resto y dan continuidad todas excepto la que esta debajo del "cráter". Pienso que esta mal, ahora habría que descubrir la referencia .



Antes de continuar deberás averiguar la matrícula de dicho IC muerto o dañado. Deberás rastrear hacia donde van sus pines, saber si tiene alguno hacia el IC de audio.

El voltaje nulo en todas las salidas de audio puede ser por el IC dañado, bueno, eso si hay alguna conexión saliente del IC dañado.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 15, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Antes de continuar deberás averiguar la matrícula de dicho IC muerto o dañado. Deberás rastrear hacia donde van sus pines, saber si tiene alguno hacia el IC de audio.
> 
> El voltaje nulo en todas las salidas de audio puede ser por el IC dañado, bueno, eso si hay alguna conexión saliente del IC dañado.



Como lo averiguo, ¿hay alguna forma de saberlo? Porque leerlo no se lee nada o muy poco .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 15, 2016)

Es la parte no tan divertida de esto 

Tendrás que seguir cada pista que sale de cada pin del IC dañado. O puedes buscar el diagrama del aparato en reparación, localizar el IC dañado y ver a donde van a parar las conexiones de dicho IC.

Desde acá no puedo (y no creo que los demás) ayudarte porque no alcanzamos a ver las pistas y porque no tenemos el PCB.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 15, 2016)

Del ic dañado solo veo o lo que parecen un 405 o 406 no sabría decir, creo que echándole pasta térmica y limpiándolo el exceso se remarcaba el grabado del ic no se si en todos o solo  los que están grabados con láser


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 15, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Es la parte no tan divertida de esto
> 
> Tendrás que seguir cada pista que sale de cada pin del IC dañado. O puedes buscar el diagrama del aparato en reparación, localizar el IC dañado y ver a donde van a parar las conexiones de dicho IC.
> 
> Desde acá no puedo (y no creo que los demás) ayudarte porque no alcanzamos a ver las pistas y porque no tenemos el PCB.



En el Post #4, de este hilo, hay un archivo, del blaupunkt London 120, ahí viene el esquema de las placas PCB, por ambas caras, pero no entiendo muy bien eso de seguir la pista. agradecería le echaras un vistazo y la comprobaras. Bueno lo cuelgo otra vez.

El IC puede ser BD00ICOWEFJ,  cuelgo la foto y el datasheet.

La otra cosa es: ¿a que puede ser debido el calentamiento excesivo de esa zona?, ¿puede deberse a lo mismo?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 16, 2016)

Viendo el esquemático, ese "D2003" es un regulador y alimenta el procesador y otras partes del circuito. Si es así, es posible que el sobrecalentamiento venga del procesador. 

Será cuestión que conectes el radio y midas la tensión en el pin 1 del IC "D2003", debe medir 3.3V de acuerdo a la alimentación del STA1052 que es el procesador.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 18, 2016)

Bueno, pues .........nada, no marca ninguna tensión.... nada , la aguja del polímetro hace un ligero y muy leve movimiento, pero no marca ninguna tensión, lo cual me hace pensar que éste regulador también está dañado , habrá que cambiarlo también .
La verdad es, que  ..... me gustaría llegar al fin de la cuestión, yá por cabezonada y no por el valor que pueda tener o dejar de tener la reparación y el tiempo que se le está echando .
 Creo que de esta forma se aprende mucho, yo y todos los colaboradores. Saludos a todos y  al que pueda que me aporte soluciones, por favor.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 18, 2016)

si es eso entonces deberás conseguir el IC regulador.... 

También podrías ver a dónde van las líneas de control del IC de audio (mute, stby, etc...) y tratar de activarlo sin necesidad de usar el IC que lo controle, éste IC estoy casi seguro que es el procesador. 

Esto servirá más que nada para saber si realmente sirve el IC de audio, porque si es falsificado no vale la pena seguir con esto hasta que consigas el IC 100% original.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 18, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> si es eso entonces deberás conseguir el IC regulador....
> 
> También podrías ver a dónde van las líneas de control del IC de audio (mute, stby, etc...) y tratar de activarlo sin necesidad de usar el IC que lo controle, éste IC estoy casi seguro que es el procesador.
> 
> Esto servirá más que nada para saber si realmente sirve el IC de audio, porque si es falsificado no vale la pena seguir con esto hasta que consigas el IC 100% original.



Sr. Domo, sin animo de ofender, creo que eso es muy difícil para mi y mi experiencia , no obstante buscare el regulador y se lo cambiaré y según el resultado ya veré que hago .
Cuando lo tenga cambiado avisare.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola nuevamente 

No veo el intento o ánimo de ofender  pero bueno, sigamos 

Tampoco creo que te sea muy difícil, tienes que hacer esto:

En el pin 4 del IC de audio debe medir más de 3V. Este es el pin de STBY.

En el pin 22 del IC de audio debe medir 0V. Es el pin de MUTE.

Como en un mensaje pusiste que no hay voltaje en la salidas de audio, entonces deberás fijarte principalmente en el pin 4. Si hay más de 3V en este pin y el voltaje en las salidas de audio no es de 6V aproximadamente, comienza a sospechar que es falsificado el IC de audio 

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 21, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Hola nuevamente
> 
> No veo el intento o ánimo de ofender  pero bueno, sigamos
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, Domo :
Lo miraré, este fin de semana o antes si puedo y te cuento .
El regulador ya esta pedido, cuando venga, avisare .


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 23, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Hola nuevamente
> 
> No veo el intento o ánimo de ofender  pero bueno, sigamos
> 
> ...



Bueno ya lo he mirado:
 El resultado es, que da 0 voltios en el pin 4 (STBY)  y 0 voltios en el pin22 (MUTE) .
que paso doy ahora  ¿cambiar el regulador? o hay algún otro paso que poder dar mientras llega el regulador .
Saludos, a todos los foreros en especial al Sr. Domo  .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 25, 2016)

Manuel1858 dijo:


> Bueno ya lo he mirado:
> El resultado es, que da 0 voltios en el pin 4 (STBY)  y 0 voltios en el pin22 (MUTE) .
> que paso doy ahora  ¿cambiar el regulador? o hay algún otro paso que poder dar mientras llega el regulador .
> Saludos, a todos los foreros en especial al Sr. Domo  .



Es lo que me imaginaba, el procesador lo tiene en Standby al IC de audio.

Algo que puedes hacer pero puede ser riesgoso es intentar desoldar únicamente el pin 4 para conectarlo directo a VCC y comprobar que funciona. No puedes aplicar voltaje directo sin antes retirar el pin de su respectivo orificio porque puedes estropear del procesador.

Es riesgoso pero si te sientes capaz de hacerlo, inténtalo 

Se puede cortar la pista del pin 4 (PCB) para conectarlo a VCC sin necesidad de extraer ese pin, pero no sabemos si hay conexión entre las capas internas del PCB, por lo que no es recomendable.

Algo que puedes hacer para comprobar que sirve es hacer un pequeño PCB para este IC, por ahí leí que tienes dos ¿no es así? si es así, usas el IC restante en el PCB que fabricaste para comprobar que sirve.

Al ser supuestamente ambos IC del mismo fabricante y todo eso, si funciona uno, el otro también debería.

Desde ayer estoy diseñando varios PCB para ICs de audio como el TDA7381 y el TA8273H que son similares. Veré si son compatibles los PCBs y si quieres lo subo para que intentes, claro, siempre y cuando quieras comprobar que realmente funcionan, ya que, a pesar de todo no descarto que esos ICs que adquiriste sean falsificados.

Saludos!


----------



## Bleny (Ene 25, 2016)

Pueden que sean falsificados pero normalmente funcionan, lo malo es cuando se acercan al voltaje máximo, o  se sobre calientan o no duran, depende de la calidad de la copia, 

yo antes de hacer las pruebas que dice Domo quitaría regulador dañado para que no dañe nada, creo yo


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 26, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Es lo que me imaginaba, el procesador lo tiene en Standby al IC de audio.
> 
> Algo que puedes hacer pero puede ser riesgoso es intentar desoldar únicamente el pin 4 para conectarlo directo a VCC y comprobar que funciona. No puedes aplicar voltaje directo sin antes retirar el pin de su respectivo orificio porque puedes estropear del procesador.
> 
> ...




Bueno lo de quitar el Pin 4, como que no , (me niego definitivamente no, lo estropearía todo, seguro y no por el IC, sino por los pads de la placa, me la cargaría, estoy seguro, a si que no).
lo de alimentar el pin 4 del IC que me queda, si, sin problema, ahora dime donde le meto los 12voltios, en que pines Vlt. y GND. y después te cuento .
Lo de los PCBs, pues si, si no te importa súbelos cuando los termines.
Bueno espero tu respuesta en que pines conecto y en que pines mido .



*"**Sr. Bleny* dijo:
Pueden que sean falsificados pero normalmente funcionan, lo malo es cuando se acercan al voltaje máximo, o se sobre calientan o no duran, depende de la calidad de la copia, 

yo antes de hacer las pruebas que dice Domo quitaría regulador dañado para que no dañe nada, creo yo 

Ok. también lo haré, el regulador quitado, una estupenda idea .


----------



## Manuel1858 (Ene 31, 2016)

He metido 5v. de corriente en el pin 4 y - GND en el pin 1 del IC, el que tengo sin montar y efectivamente la corriente llega perfectamente a los pines que he tocado del IC , esto quiere decir que el problema del IC que esta montado es, la falta de corriente.
No se , si el regulador 00ICOW, es el causante de la falta de tensión en el IC, o no, pero vamos a empezar por cambiarlo y después si acaso, seguiremos investigando .
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Manuel1858 (Mar 3, 2016)

bueno ya he recibido el regulador 00ICOW y lo quiero montar ya, pero paso mi peor pesadilla, al quitar el regulador salieron varios pad volando con el que quite, que hago.

Por otro lado el esquema de este regulador en el manual de servicio es asi.

Alguien me podría explicar o decir que quiere decir el contacto 4(nc) el 6 y 7 (nc,nc). Gracias de antemano a todos. y espero contestación para montar rápido el regulador y ver si de una vez por todas esto funciona y si no a la basura, que aprender hemos aprendido.


----------



## J2C (Mar 3, 2016)

.



Manuel1858

*nc* = *NC* = *No Conectado*.


Con respecto a los PAD's que te "llevaste puestos" deberás tratar de averiguar a que pista se conecta cada uno y eventualmente cablearlos a mano con algún alambre fino.





Si no equivoco el Pad faltante de la parte inferior seria el 4 con lo cual no tendrías problemas.

El que deberías cablear con mucho cuidado seria el Pad 5 a la resistencia que se encuentra arriba antes del blindaje.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Manuel1858 (Mar 3, 2016)

Gracias. Entonces el 4 entonces no estaba porque no tenia conexión ¡Bien! el 6 y el 7 tampoco la tenían ¡Bien! y con el 5 un cablecito, sin problemas, mañana no puedo pero el sábado se lo hago  a ver que pasa.



Es buena idea ponerle pasta térmica a la barriga del regulador haciendo contacto con la placa.
Pregunto? igual es una barbaridad lo que digo. Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 3, 2016)

.



Manuel1858


Si lo blanco de la foto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 140693​
es "pasta térmica" seria valido, pero con muchísimo cuidado que al soldarlo no llegue a los contactos tal como se ve en la foto.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Manuel1858 (Mar 7, 2016)

Bueno, amigos hasta aquí he llegado , le he colocado el regulador y no arranca , no enciende , con lo cual, arrojo la toalla y me doy por vencido, al final no lo reparare si alguien lo quiere que lo pida y se lo envio, aun así y todo creo que lo que he aprendido, no tiene precio , bastante. Saludos y si alguien tiene otra idea mejor que la aporte............... , Gracias a todos los que me habéis ayudado  y habéis colaborado . Saludos


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 27, 2022)

Quiero reparar un autorradio Blaupunkt ESSEN MP36, un modelo con unidad de CD, sin MP3 y sin código antirrobo, del que no he encontrado el manual de servicio.

Síntomas: Al alimentarlo, enciende el led de la boca de CD y el display con la hora, mueve el motor del CD y queda en standby. Pero no responde a ningún botón.

*Para que funcione es necesario introducirle un CD*. Entonces ya sí, lo lee, lo reproduce, suena bien, los led se encienden, los botones se habilitan y se puede cambiar a radio pulsando SCR (Source) y extraer el CD si se desea. Funciona el menú y el resto de botones.

Pero, una vez funcionando, se vuelve inapagable. El botón central de Power, en vez de apagarlo, se pone a buscar emisoras o a conmutar el TA (info de tráfico).
Al quitar alimentación a la unidad y volvérsela a poner, vuelve al estado inicial de standby y hay que introducirle un CD.

He revisado soldaduras frías, sobre todo botón de power, panel frontal y su conector. He sustituido el capacitor mayor de 3300 mF y otro grande de 1000 mF por si era de eso... y nada.

C.I.s:

Micro: M30622MEP-324FP
Ampli: 2 x TDA7377A
TDA7419
TDA7540B

Panel frontal:
PCF8576DH


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 27, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> una vez funcionando, se vuelve inapagable. El botón central de Power, en vez de apagarlo, se pone a buscar emisoras o a conmutar el TA (info de tráfico).



Revisa, por las dudas, que el "tact switch" no este mal, en especial si usan, para leer los pulsadores, un ADC y divisores de tensión (Los pulsadores se vuelven "resistivos" y confunden al microcontrolador). Si ese es el caso yo cambiaría todos los pulsadores. (Ojo que no veo que hay debajo del pulsador principal puede que no sea otro tact como los demás botones pero igual habría que comprobarlo).


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 27, 2022)

No, ningún botón del aparato es táctil, son todos de contacto eléctrico normal y funcionan bien.
Ya desoldé totalmente el botón de power y lo revisé y funciona bien. De hecho, al pulsarlo cuando el autorradio funciona normal, hace lo que NO debe, busca emisoras o conmuta el TA, como ya indiqué.

En la foto del frontal (cara de pistas), el botón de power actúa si se conecta a masa el sexto pin de la cara superior del conector negro que va a la main, empezando a contar por la izquierda.


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 27, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> No, ningún botón del aparato es táctil



Tact switch:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 27, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> ningún botón del aparato es táctil


Todos los botones o mandos son táctiles, se pueden tocar con los dedos.. Otra cosa es el tipo de funcionamiento de estos o del circuito del que forman parte. 

Al revisarlos tienen que dar 00,0 Ohmios, ni 2 ni 10 ni 0,8 Ohmios. Si le resistencia del pulsador no es cero, el micro recibe una señal que no es la adecuada a la función asociada a ese pulsador. 

Ejemplo, tengo un equipito de música que si pulsas selección volumen más se cambia de canción en reproducción de CD, si pulsas avance se va a Radio, si bajas frecuencia de sintonía se cambia a entrada de lector usb.. Es decir, que tengo que cambiar los pulsadores porque están sucios (resistivos) y "vuelven loco" al micro.


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 27, 2022)

No entendí bien lo del "_tact switch_"; ahora con los ejemplos, sí. Gracias.

Ya entiendo a dónde queréis ir a parar:
Que el contacto sea neto para que el micro no se confunda con rebotes. 
Como el equipo es ya veterano podrían ser malos contactos que confunden al micro. ¿O capacitores SMD antirrebotes desvalorizados, quizás?

Os cuento: Todos los "_tact swiches_" del panel frontal son del modelo que veis en la foto, excepto el de power. Ese es del tipo empleado en los mandos a distancia, es decir: Contacto en placa revestido de sustancia conductora oscura + goma conductora en el botón que se oprime. Seguro que también tiene nombre específico, pero ignoro cuál es.

Mañana revisaré continuidades y resistencias de los _tact switches_ con el polímetro. Probaré a hacer puentes directos para asegurar el buen contacto y os informo.

Le tengo dadas tantas vueltas a esta avería tan rara que últimamente sospecho de la unidad de CD. Algo se activa en su interior al introducir un CD y no lo hace al alimentarlo.
¿Podría ser? ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## J2C (Ago 27, 2022)

.

Dado que:



Nlrvana dijo:


> ........
> 
> *Como el equipo es ya veterano* podrían ser malos contactos que confunden al micro. ¿O capacitores SMD antirrebotes desvalorizados, quizás?
> 
> .......



Y por experiencia de muchos años de reparaciones.





Nlrvana dijo:


> ......
> 
> Le tengo dadas tantas vueltas a esta avería tan rara que últimamente sospecho de la unidad de CD. Algo se activa en su interior al introducir un CD y no lo hace al alimentarlo.
> ¿Podría ser? ¿Qué opináis?



​

Reemplaza los 16 Tact Switch's de esta plaqueta, por que todos?, porque sino la falla volverá a aparecer pronto de alguno que no hayas reemplazado




Salu2.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 27, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Ya entiendo a dónde queréis ir a parar:
> Que el contacto sea neto para que el micro no se confunda con rebotes.


Más que confundirse con rebotes, que supongo podría pasar si no tiene protección, es debido al funcionamiento en sí de esa parte del circuito del micro.
Los pulsadores suelen formar series o entre ellos o solos con resistencias (de diferentes valores) formando un divisor de tensión. Por lo que cuando accionamos cada pulsador, al micro le llega una tensión (suelen ser 5 ó 3V a la entrada del divisor) diferente y este interpreta la función del pulsador en concreto. Si los contactos están sucios y en lugar de dar 0,0 dan 80 (por ejemplo) el resultado en voltios obtenidos varía y el micro ejecuta una función diferente.

Los pulsadores constituidos por láminas enfrentadas de metal no fallan tanto por estar "plastificadas", pero igualmente pueden, incluso por el adhesivo de la "envoltura".

No me queda claro a qué te refieres, ¿cuando pones un CD enciende pero sin el no enciende?


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)

Tiene que meter un cd, para que encienda, me ha parecido entender.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 27, 2022)

Vale, sí, he vuelto a releer la consulta y eso es lo que le pasa. 

Sí sólo tuviese el problema del CD podría incluso deberse al "sensor" de presencia de CD cargado, que suele ser un micro pulsador accionado por la bandeja o sistema de "succión" del disco. 
Pero por todo lo demás da la impresión de que fallan los pulsadores. A veces no sólo dan resistividad al pulsar si no que sin pulsar y eso el micro lo interpreta como una orden..


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)

No sé si será igual:
Una vez, con un circuito biestable que tenía, con un pulsador, con una pulsación activaba un relé, con otra, lo desactivaba. Le tuve que poner un pequeño condensador electrolítico, de 3,3 microfaradios, en este caso porque, a veces, con una pulsación, hacía varios ciclos. 
¿Llevan esos pulsadores un condensador en paralelo, para evitar ese "rebote"?. Si lo llevan, ¿podrían estar deteriorados por los años de uso?


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 29, 2022)

Señores, no se preocupen más por la avería.

Estañé dos cables directos a los contactos del botón Power (el rojo y verde de la foto), alimenté el equipo, toqué los extremos brevemente... ¡y arrancó a la primera! 

Un toque breve y MUTE. Otro toque más largo y se apagó. !Todo OK! 

Teníais razón. El problema estaba en el botón Power con contacto resistivo, que no mandaba nunca órden de encendido al micro, o mandaba otras indebidas.

Desoldé el botón Power, repasé los contactos y las gomas con mina de lápiz muy grasa, hice un puente con un cable desde el botón hasta el pin 6 del conector que va a la main para asegurar la continuidad y avería resuelta.

Si veo que algún otro _tact switch_ no responde como debe, lo sustituiré.

¡Nunca, nunca pensé que un contacto no neto pudiera causar este comportamiento en un equipo!

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------

